# Funny picture to caption



## Galatians220 (Jul 19, 2010)

My son sent me this and asked for a caption:





I did come up with a song (to the tune of "Let There Be Peace on Earth," the unofficial anthem of the post-Vatican II RCC):

"Let there be peace on earth
And let there be costumes, too.
Darth Vader was baptized
And thus he is born anew..."

"...To take each cyborg and love each cyborg,
As Benedict would do,
Let there be peace on earth
And may the Force be with you."​ 
More captions? Thanks!

Margaret


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 19, 2010)

How about: "Vader goes back to the dark side."


----------



## Curt (Jul 19, 2010)

"Pssst, Dude, where'd you get that funky bottom-of the-toilet wax ring collar? Can I get one, too?


----------



## Philip (Jul 19, 2010)

And so they held the conclave and Vader was elected Pope


----------



## Mephibosheth (Jul 19, 2010)

"Look, _I_ am your Father!"


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 19, 2010)

Joshua said:


> "And Darth, being the last in this line, would be first in the kingdom of heaven, for he clung not to his own righteousness but to an alien righteousness, whilst the others finding their places upfront in this temporal existence held tenaciously to their works, which will bring nothing but ill repute and damnation."
> 
> How's that for "funny"?


 
Not exactly "SNL," but it'll do!






(My smilies aren't working lately! _Nurse!_)

Margaret


----------



## Emmanuel (Jul 19, 2010)

"Habemus papam!"


----------



## torstar (Jul 19, 2010)

Move aside, and let the man go through, let the man go through.


----------



## au5t1n (Jul 19, 2010)

"He finds their lack of faith disturbing."

(Edited for accuracy)


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 19, 2010)

May the scapular be with you.....


----------



## Philip (Jul 19, 2010)

"I knew I forgot my mitre!"


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jul 19, 2010)

Pope Benedict welcomed the consecration of Darth Vader as Bishop. Bishop Vader's first mass will be celebrated at the annual Star Wars convention next week. An official spokesman of the Roman Catholic Church said that the church looked forward to receiving into membership many nerdy college types.


----------



## JennyG (Jul 19, 2010)

Somebody will know next time to use a reputable dry-cleaner


----------



## he beholds (Jul 19, 2010)

Father, I am your Father.


----------



## Philip (Jul 19, 2010)

Headline: "Vader to head Inquisition."


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 19, 2010)

"This younger generation of Sith Lords is just getting weirder and weirder."


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 19, 2010)

"How can they put me on the Council and not make me a Cardinal? It's insulting!"


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 19, 2010)

Admiral Piett: Should I hold them, my lord?
Darth Vader: No. Leave them to me. I will deal with them myself.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 19, 2010)

"I knew it! I knew it!"


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 19, 2010)

There had better be white smoke or this planet is doomed.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 19, 2010)

"We are going to have to amend Chapter 25, paragraph 6, of the Westminster Confession of Faith to now read that the Pope is Darth Vader instead of the Antichrist."


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 19, 2010)

greenbaggins said:


> "How can they put me on the Council and not make me a Cardinal? It's insulting!"


 
I guess *this* *is* what happens when a bishop gets passed over for "elevation" to cardinal 14, 15 times...  They really do get into cosmic hissy fits when they get passed over more than once or twice.

Here's the real Darth Vader, who sat for just one photograph _sans_ helmet:







(Actually, it's the late Joseph Cardinal Bernardin of Chicago.  Doesn't take too much imagination, though...)

Margaret


----------



## Mephibosheth (Jul 19, 2010)

Breaking News: The Catholic faithful (sic) galaxy-wide celebrate the assimilation of the Vatican into the Galactic Empire. Emperor Palpatine was automatically installed as Pope Sidious I, following the deposition of Benedict XVI. Among the procession is the former Anakin Cardinal Skywalker (of Tatooine), now His Sithiusness, Bishop Vader. Sources say the former Pontiff has been sewn into the hide of a dead tauntaun and abandoned somewhere in the Hoth System.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 19, 2010)

Hail Princess Leah, full of...........


----------



## JennyG (Jul 20, 2010)

Bad Vestments Blog sends a mole to the synod


----------



## TimV (Jul 20, 2010)

From left to right: a Dunadan Ranger from the gay battalion,....


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 22, 2010)

You pick one..... They ALL fit, sort of...

"I find your lack of faith disturbing." 
"You don't know the power of the dark side!" 
"No, I am _your_ father!." 
"Today will be a day long remembered. It has seen the death of Kenobi, and soon the fall of the rebellion." 
"The force is strong with this one." 
"I sense something, a presence I've not felt since......." 
"You should not have come back!" 
"The ability to destroy a planet is insignificant next to the power of the force." 
"Just for once, let me look at your face with my own eyes." 
"I've been waiting for you, Obi-wan. We meet again at last. The circle is now complete. When I left you I was but the learner. Now I am the master." 
"Perhaps I can find new ways to motivate them." 
"Obi-Wan has taught you well." 
" Obi-Wan once thought as you do. You don't know the power of the Dark Side, I must obey my master." 
"It is too late for me, son. The Emperor will show you the true nature of the Force. He is your master now." 
"You are unwise to lower your defenses!" 
" As you wish." 
"No. Leave them to me. I will deal with them myself." 
"My son is with them." 
"You cannot hide forever, Luke." 
"Don't fail me again, Admiral." 
"Asteroids do not concern me, Admiral. I want that ship, not excuses." 
"He will join us or die, my master." 
"Alert all commands. Calculate every possible destination along their last 
known trajectory." 
"Impressive. Most impressive. Obi-Wan has taught you well. You have controlled your fear. Now, release your anger. Only your hatred can destroy me." 
"The force is with you, young Skywalker, but you are not a Jedi yet." 
"What is thy bidding, my master?" 
"When I left you I was but the learner. Now I am the master."


----------



## he beholds (Jul 22, 2010)

Joshua said:


> I'm pretty sure Jessica (he beholds) won this one.


 
word.
: )


----------



## Porter (Jul 22, 2010)

Darth Vader: "Hey guys. I get the implicit faith thing, I'm down with that...I really am. But, the assumption of Mary...I mean...seriously..."

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

Darth Vader: "Did you say Tridentine or Tatooine? I couldn't quite make that out...I was on the inhale portion of my labored breathing..."


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 22, 2010)

"On Dasher! On Dancer! On Prancer! On Vixen!"


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 22, 2010)

Darth Vader, who only knew how to destroy the body, hoped to learn how to destroy souls.


----------



## dudley (Jul 22, 2010)

Emmanuel said:


> "Habemus papam!"



Amen brother! it is why I am a Protestant and not a Roman catholic! who would want to follow the antichrist who is a Darth Vadar, the epitomy of evil!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 23, 2010)

"Habemus papam!" means "we have a pope!" in Latin. It's used, along with the white smoke, to close a papal conclave and announce to the world that a new pope has been elected. Charming phrase. Not. Just an indication that _for at least one more day,_ the Lord has not put the final smackdown on evil.

Margaret


----------



## dudley (Jul 23, 2010)

Galatians220 said:


> "Habemus papam!" means "we have a pope!" in Latin. It's used, along with the white smoke, to close a papal conclave and announce to the world that a new pope has been elected. Charming phrase. Not. Just an indication that _for at least one more day,_ the Lord has not put the final smackdown on evil.
> 
> Margaret



Margaret that is what I meant , as Protestants we have no pope because we follow Christ as our head and not an antichrist.


----------



## dudley (Jul 24, 2010)

Joshua said:


> "And Darth, being the last in this line, would be first in the kingdom of heaven, for he clung not to his own righteousness but to an alien righteousness, whilst the others finding their places upfront in this temporal existence held tenaciously to their works, which will bring nothing but ill repute and damnation."
> 
> How's that for "funny"?



Joshua it is funny because it is also so dreadfully true. Humor is often making one see the truth by showing it as the absurd which it really is. You nailed it on the head. As an ex Roman catholic turned Reformed Protestant and Presbyterian I can testify that what you said is 100% accurate. Your humorous quote summarizes the reasons why I am no longer a Roman catholic and why I am now a Protestant who has discovered the true message of salvation and the truth of the Gospel through the Reformed faith. It is in essence why I am now a Presbyterian and only through Gods amazing grace!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 24, 2010)

"O, wee, o.... o-o-o, o!"


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 24, 2010)

Galatians220 said:


> My son sent me this and asked for a caption:


 
I'm blending! I'm blending! I'm blending!


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 25, 2010)

One witty film critic, when Star Wars Episode I was released, with the little all-American boy as Anakin Skywalker, entitled his disappointed review of the film, 

*"Oh Darth, where is your sting!?" *

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------





Join me on the dark side and you will enjoy chocolate so dark that it's darker than a black hole. 

Light cannot escape its surface and it will blow your socks off!


----------



## Staphlobob (Jul 26, 2010)

Wondering ... with the guys wearing the copes, is this RC or high Anglican?


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 26, 2010)

Staphlobob said:


> Wondering ... with the guys wearing the copes, is this RC or high Anglican?



Good question. I investigated and found it on a 2008 RC blog, among other RC postings of the same pic. (I would post a link to it here, but it has numerous violations of the 2nd Commandment on it.)

I surmise that this pic is of RC priests (because of the Roman collars), but not American ones. I hazard a guess that the photo was taken in Ireland. Except, of course, for Darth Vader, those priests look Irish to me and so does the cameraman. OTOH, the cars in the background look American. (I saw no SUVs in the Republic of Ireland the last time I was there, but maybe that's changed.)

What say anyone else?

Margaret


----------

